
Nikola Motor Company: Crystal powered dashboards on the trucks of the future - colesantiago
https://manas.tech/blog/2020/02/11/nikola-motor-company/
======
Dahoon
>speed, comfort and safety are intentionally integrated in everything they do.
Along that line, their vehicles are equipped with a state-of-the-art digital
cockpit: most of their vehicles’ functions and driver controls are operated
via a central 17” touchscreen Infotainment & 12.8” Instrument cluster,
developed in Crystal.

Tests[1] clearly show that using touchscreens -even well developed once like
like Apple Carplay- is more dangerous than texting or using cannabis, both if
using the screen _and_ if using voice control, so having touchscreens
everywhere in a car/truck is the exact opposite of "safety [..] integrated in
everything they do". Touchscreens in cars should be locked until the car is at
a standstill for XX seconds with the handbrake on IMO (EDIT: and that includes
touchscreens that can be controlled on the steering-wheel as it is _still_
more dangerous than old-style controls).

[1] [https://www.iamroadsmart.com/campaign-pages/end-customer-
cam...](https://www.iamroadsmart.com/campaign-pages/end-customer-
campaigns/infotainment)

------
highspeedmobile
Interesting that this company IPO'd recently as 'NKLA'. Unlikely but imagine a
Tesla partnership for electric trucks, naming it Nikola Telsa Trucks.

